# Goat related Science Fair project?????



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

My son is in 4th grade and has to do his first science fair project. He would like to do something related. Do any of you have any suggestions? He is toying with the idea: Can people tell the difference between goat milk and cow's milk. He want to do something with goat milk but it doesn't have to be, but he definatley wants it to be goat related. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

My son has been brain storming today and here are some ideas he has come up with.

1. Will my hair grow faster drinking goats milk or cow's milk. ( He wants to save his head to prove this theory. )

2. Do plants grow better in goat manure, pig manure or horse manure. 
( That's a boy for you. He wants to play with poop. )

3. Do bucks grow at a faster rate than does in the first six weeks of life. 

4. Can people really tell the difference between Cow's milk, Soy Milk or Goat's milk?

What do you all think? I think he did well today coming with with some more ideas.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the milk difference one....less messy! LOL. It would definately be a very easy and researchable project with all the info available on the comparison to nutrition. I myself would like to hear of how many were willing to participate in the "tasting". FiasCo Farm has a great info page on the milk comparison, though I don' think they have "Soy" as one of them....it even sounds like it would taste yicky!! And he was very creative with coming up with ideas.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

We are planning to get permission to set up a stand at the local Farmers Market. That way we will have access to a larger number of people. I will let you know how many volunteer to taste the milk.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

the only thing about the milk one is laws about raw milk. I don;t know how they are in your state. But when we looked into this a couple of years ago the school told us no because it was raw milk and we didn't have a grade A or B dairy license. I guess Washington is very strict abot these things. And if for some reason people became sick they could start a huge lawsuit

beth


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

I already looked into that. We will have to use pasturized milk . I don't really think anyone will notice much difference. I am buying the goat milk from a lisenced dairy goat farm. PA has strict rules about that too. I would rather it be raw, but too much liability involved with that, for a science fair project.


----------

